# GPU-Z 0.4.5 Trojan?



## djdracco (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi, i write this post to inform that AVG Free Antivirus shows me an alert when I download the last version of GPU-Z 0.4.5 saying that it have a troyan called SHeur3.AUVX. Anyone knows about this?


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 21, 2010)

probably a false positive


----------



## Kreij (Aug 21, 2010)

It's probably just detecting the gpu-z keylogger we use to get bank account numbers so we can afford more coke and hookers. 

If you have doubts about something AVG flags, try running MalwareBytes (or another scanner other than AVG) on the file(s) to verify its really malware. AVG is kind of known to throw false positives on certain types of non-malicious software programs.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 21, 2010)

best is to upload to virustotal.com (which seems overloaded right now)

gpuz 0.4.5 that i uploaded a few mins ago: http://www.virustotal.com/file-scan...999ab03038e93ceae1b71e23c602d4f9a7-1282389595


----------



## Kreij (Aug 21, 2010)

@W1zz ... what part of GPU-Z is throwing the flags on a few AV scanners? Just curious.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 21, 2010)

False Positive 1000% 
I use NIS 2010 and have no problem whatsoever


----------



## claylomax (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm not surprised about this, the latest releases of AVG free AV are useless and also bloatware. Use Avast or even better Avira Antivir.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 21, 2010)

Kreij said:


> @W1zz ... what part of GPU-Z is throwing the flags on a few AV scanners? Just curious.



i could think of:
- compressed exe
- unpacking a driver
- installing driver
- installing keyboard hook (to detect print screen)
- asking for administrator
- adding startup items

there's probably more. but everything i'm doing is completely legit, official and supported within the operating system


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 21, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> i could think of:
> - compressed exe
> - unpacking a driver
> - installing driver
> ...



Startup items for GPU-Z?


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 21, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Startup items for GPU-Z?



check the system menu of latest version


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 21, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> check the system menu of latest version



No "why" is what I am asking? I mean whats the purpose of a startup item for GPU-Z?


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 21, 2010)

to start it on startup ? some people complained about uac popping up when they add it to startup on their own, so i added a function that loads it via scheduled tasks which doesnt pop the message


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 21, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> to start it on startup ? some people complained about uac popping up when they add it to startup on their own, so i added a function that loads it via scheduled tasks which doesnt pop the message



Ah ok. Make sense. As usual thank you.


----------



## douglatins (Aug 21, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> probably a false positive



probably? LMAO!



Also w1zz every other day i get a msg saying failed to create tray icon


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 21, 2010)

I had a similar problem with Cpu-z triggering the alarm, I just removed cpuid and rebooted and downloaded it and installed.. never gave any problems sense...


----------



## StefanM (Aug 22, 2010)

AVG database has been updated and GPU-Z 0.45 works again.


----------

